# Diverter Valve for 400whp VRT: What are you using?



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm running that OE black plastic diverter valve, but now that I'm pushing ~20psi at times I'd like to upgrade. What are you guys using? I don't care about sound so I'm just looking for something reliable.

Forge 007 comes up alot. Anything else? Is one still enough at this power level?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

forge "superDV" like a 007 but bigger! works great. we use them on VRT's and R32T's


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> forge "superDV" like a 007 but bigger! works great. we use them on VRT's and R32T's


Thanks. I'll check it out.


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

I think I found the one you're talking about. Looks like it has bigger ports though. My silicone is for whatever that stock valve is which is 1" I think.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

then just use a 007 if you stuck with a 1'' bore.
the work great as well.


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

Cool thanks man. I'm suddenly getting a fluttering boost gauge needle so hopefully that's the cause.


Just curious, do you run those "backward" as well? In other words, with boost coming in the side so it can't push the piston back?


----------



## son of planrforrobert (Dec 21, 2009)

For my recirculation setup, I am using a Greddy Type RS blow off valve "modified" to be a diverter. I took out the spring and put a different horn on it that allows me to route the blow off back to the intake.


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

slcturbo said:


> Just curious, do you run those "backward" as well? In other words, with boost coming in the side so it can't push the piston back?


you really can run it either way if your vacuum reference is straight from manilfold, since there will be boost holding it shut from the top as well.


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

Polished Forge Evo RS 1.25" Diverter valve for me and my vrt  
I like it alot. It looks good and flows a ton of air. Adjustable spring (7-34+psi) and 360* moveable vacuum nipple made it easier to fit in my engine bay and adjust the dv on the fly. It's frickin huge tho, almost as big as my 42dd catch can...no joke  

its a good valve, i'd give it a shot :thumbup:
Comes in 1" and 1.25"bung options and non dv as well. 6mm vac line. I believe the 1.25" comes with the bigger piston style internals.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

With 400whp, its best to move up to a 34mm/1.25" valve. Or you can just move to a tial 50mm bov and not have to worry about anything. It will work with a maf also.


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

I'd run a 1.25in diameter inlet/outlet valve for anything over 15psi. That being said, you can add another 007 if you wish and gain the extra release volume. Eurojet has their grenade DV that has the large openings and they can be had for about $100 in the classifieds.


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

Turbonetics, Godzilla valve.

or twin Stock 710N valves

-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

Jefnes3 said:


> Turbonetics, Godzilla valve.
> 
> or twin Stock 710N valves
> 
> -Jeffrey Atwood


Thanks, but $500 is too rich for my blood.


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

nobody's using that new Tial alpha Q?


----------



## charlie hayes (Jun 4, 2007)

I might give the evo 9 valve a shot friend told me I can find them for around 100 bucks and they are good till 30psi. The stock one not the forge or anything. I dont know how comfortable I feel about running the 50mm tial with c2.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

The tial can now be had in a recirculating valve. Also, you can get a tunable 34mm evo bov for $100


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Using a Forge 007 with Yellow - 15-23 PSI spring.
I might go with two, after reading what some users here are saying.


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

Kristian, I would definitely run two with your set up.


----------



## kevhayward (Mar 13, 2007)

I used one of these when I ran the C2 42lb software and it worked fantastically - http://www.forgemotorsport.co.uk/content.asp?inc=product&cat=0006&product=FMDVSUPR

Does need some hefty pipework though as the ports are 40mm ID. 50mm valve.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

KubotaPowered said:


> Kristian, I would definitely run two with your set up.


John, thank you for your opinion :thumbup:
What about using two diffrent springs on them. One softer than the other.... ?
I mean, as soon as my Spax coilovers are fitted I will try out 25+ psi.
With Mr.Dyno and Vag-Com. And if I have a second DV with a softer spring in it, it will open anyway. Just me thinking out loud...

And SLCTURBO, sorry for highjacking your thread. :beer:
Kev: That big Forge I asume will sort it. But it needs welding and work anyway to my pipes.
Sell the 007, and save some space with that big fat one maybe...


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

For guys w/ that Kinetic intake pipe, how are you plumbing two valves back into the intake system? That pipe only has (1) 1" port.

An Audi 2.7T w/ ~250hp used two 710N Bosch valves so I would think a 400whp plus VRT would need two as well.

The larger valves seem nice, but I'm looking for the easiest way to plumb this stuff. 

I looked at what's on my car and it's a 710P?


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

im using one of these. looks clean and no welding
http://www.siliconeintakes.com/prod...d=399&osCsid=e57642ff945f008739b1c49469246531


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks. I am too w/ the 1" port. Plan is to add another one, but I'm not sure what the easiest way to plumb it back into the intake is. I'd run a 40mm valve, but I can't find a silicone coupler w/ a 40mm port.


----------



## zwogti (Jan 11, 2004)

forge with upgrade spring or a blow off valve with a recir/ kit. I used greddy blow off with recir/kit before and it worked fine with 24 PSI in the past.


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

Norwegian-VR6 said:


> John, thank you for your opinion :thumbup:
> What about using two diffrent springs on them. One softer than the other.... ?
> I mean, as soon as my Spax coilovers are fitted I will try out 25+ psi.
> With Mr.Dyno and Vag-Com. And if I have a second DV with a softer spring in it, it will open anyway. Just me thinking out loud...


I would use two valves with the midlevel springs in them and feed the boost to the side of them, not bottom and you'll be set.


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

KubotaPowered said:


> I would use two valves with the midlevel springs in them and feed the boost to the side of them, not bottom and you'll be set.



How'd you plumb the valves back into the intake.

I was going to run two 710N's. Cheapest option. Two Forge's plus silicone etc. is ~$300.


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

Also can someone explain the downside of too small a recirc valve? I would imagine all that air is hitting the closed throttle and coming back to the compressor. Does it slow it down? Is that what surge is?

Sorry I'm a noob when it comes to these two points.


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

slcturbo said:


> Also can someone explain the downside of too small a recirc valve? I would imagine all that air is hitting the closed throttle and coming back to the compressor. Does it slow it down? Is that what surge is?
> 
> Sorry I'm a noob when it comes to these two points.


You got it! When it hits the compressor it slows the wheel down very fast and it stresses the bearings and can, in extreme cases, break the shaft


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

slcturbo said:


> How'd you plumb the valves back into the intake.
> 
> I was going to run two 710N's. Cheapest option. Two Forge's plus silicone etc. is ~$300.


Vent the PCV straight to a vented catch can and use the open port on the intake pipe to route another DV


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

Eurojet Frag Grenade Camo 1.5" DV for me.

been workign great on 20si vr6t!

:thumbup:

http://www.eurojetracing.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=DIVFRG1.5

i bought my camo one a while ago, i talked to Eurojet recently and they've stopped making this model all together.

good luck finding something.

one 007 is definatly not enouugh, my one turbosmart plumbback, 25mm i think? fluttered like crazy.
the 40mm Eurojet Frag DV works great and dumps in one nice big shot


----------



## son of planrforrobert (Dec 21, 2009)

Are there hard and fast rules to play by when plumbing a recirc setup? Right now, I am running a 3/4" horn on my BOV that feeds 3/4" silicone back to the intake stream. For a VRT that will see 15psi, is that sufficient? I have not run into any surging issues, but wonder if my setup could be more efficient.

Sorry to thread jack


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

Can you tell when a compressor is surging? On a few of my ~20psi runs the car wasn't as fast as it should have been and especially on my 1-2 shift the car almost seemed to "bog". It's like I shifted into 2nd, back on the gas and nothing for 1-2 sec.

I'm hearing an intermittent noise from the engine bay as well. Hard to explain, but sounds like any rubber diaphragm noise that I've heard in the past. Running a single 710P valve that supposedly has an 8.8psi spring. I think I need to upgrade my diverter valve setup:thumbup:


----------



## mr.candid (Sep 11, 2008)

i have a 50mm tial bov about to be using c2 vrt tuning. What issues should arise or should i swap out asap ?


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

using a forge splitter, in the forge default recirc+bov setting and my car runs great at my boost level with my 6165 (8psi) I originally bought it because of the ease of adjustability while still in the car. Later realized the car still ran great even with the 50/50 settings, it's such a little amount of air the car doesn't even notice its blowing it out.

I'd like to run a tial one day, i read above it can be used with MAF tunes even though it blows to atmopshere? Is this true?


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

Tial can be used if you use a stiff spring that keeps the valve closed at idle. Drawback is that it doesn't open at all under 5 psi of boost.


----------



## mk4vrjtta (Feb 3, 2007)

slcturbo said:


> Can you tell when a compressor is surging? On a few of my ~20psi runs the car wasn't as fast as it should have been and especially on my 1-2 shift the car almost seemed to "bog". It's like I shifted into 2nd, back on the gas and nothing for 1-2 sec.
> 
> I'm hearing an intermittent noise from the engine bay as well. Hard to explain, but sounds like any rubber diaphragm noise that I've heard in the past. Running a single 710P valve that supposedly has an 8.8psi spring. I think I need to upgrade my diverter valve setup:thumbup:


here is a vid of compressor surge. u can hear it every time he gets off the throttle. its that "chchachacha" sound
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LZUbo_mNDZM
edit: ha sorry thought i put it there. here it is


----------



## son of planrforrobert (Dec 21, 2009)

Where's the vid?


----------



## FaelinGL (Nov 28, 2004)

I use a forge 007. Never had any problems.

Mike


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

mk4vrjtta said:


> here is a vid of compressor surge. u can hear it every time he gets off the throttle. its that "chchachacha" sound
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LZUbo_mNDZM
> edit: ha sorry thought i put it there. here it is


Wow. That's what my car has always sounded like. I thought it was the recirc valve "fluttering" for whatever reason.


----------



## son of planrforrobert (Dec 21, 2009)

My car kinda sounds like that too when I let off the gas. It isn't nearly as aggressive as the sounds being made in that video, but I do get a very quick flutter when I let off the gas. 

I just figured it normal operating... might be time to think about a larger diameter recirc setup...


----------

